# Modbus TCP - mit Delphi



## Kurt (8 September 2004)

Hallo,
habe mich entschieden 'es' HIER hineinzutuen.

Im aktuellen Heft 5/2004 der Zeitschrift Entwickler ab Seite 53 
ist ein super Beitrag (Teil1 von 2) zu Modbus/TCP mit Delphi enthalten. 

Der Link zum Download der Komponete HIER

Interessant für 'Nicht nur Simatic und SPS Dompteure'!
Kurt
_ojeh beim Zeitunglesen erwischt_


----------



## PeterEF (10 September 2004)

Danke für den Hinweis - kann man den entsprechenden Artikel evt. auch Online einsehen? Obwohl: wenn keiner mehr die Zeitung kauft, gibs auch solche Artikel bald nich mehr.........................

Peter


----------



## Question_mark (11 September 2004)

*Modbus TCP/IP*

Hallo PeterEF,
der Artikel ist leider nicht online einzusehen, aber es lohnt sich, diese Ausgabe 5/2004 zu kaufen.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (7 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
die Fortsetzung dazu ist in der neuesten Ausgabe 6/2004 der Zeitschrift "Der Entwickler" zu lesen. Darin stellt der Autor Immo Wache das Gegenstück zu dem in der ersten Folge vorgestellten Client, nämlich  den ModBus Server und einen ModBus Simulator vor, inclusive den entsprechenden Delphi Komponenten. Sehr interessanter Beitrag, deshalb mache ich jetzt mal dafür Werbung, wenn auch nicht in eigener Sache.  :roll: 
Gruss
Question_mark


----------

